# Anyone going to the Midwest Haunters Convention ?



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi all, I just wanted to see if anyone here was going. We are going to be in Columbus Friday night anyways, so we decided to stay the night and check out the show on Saturday.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't forget pictures.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

I am going with a crew from Dream Reapers haunted house from melrose park, IL.
I'm rooming with my fellow makeup artists.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

~TheHiddenFCG~ said:


> I am going with a crew from Dream Reapers haunted house from melrose park, IL.
> I'm rooming with my fellow makeup artists.


Didn't know you were so close. I actually signed up to win a hearse but it doesn't look like I am going. Unless I win then I am taking a nice drive.


----------



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

My husband, Lachoween King, and I are going for the weekend. We are going the ball on Saturday night and thinking about doing the bus tour Friday night.


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Is this like trans world or can anyone go?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

exquized1 said:


> Is this like trans world or can anyone go?


Anyone should be able to attend. I haven't been to this show personally, but my understanding is that this also is more of a cash and carry show. 

The Midwest Haunters Convention


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been 4 years in a row and am going again this year. It is a very cool show and alot of fun. The bus tours are great, the halloween party is alot of fun. Yes anyone can attend, go on the web site to get more information.
The Midwest Haunters Convention


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll be there again. I love the show. And only having to drive an hour really helps! Make sure you check out Monster Guts while you are there!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

DH and I will be there! It will be our first haunt show...we are so excited!


----------



## Erockerock (Apr 7, 2010)

I will be attending Sat for sure and Sun probably. Also Working at  Factory of Terror  for the Bus tour. Hope to see everyone at the Show!!


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

As usual, MHC was a great show. The tours were fantastic and the parties knocked everyone's socks off. Many thinks to Barry, Kathy, Kelly, and Neena for organizing and putting on such a spectacle. Hope to see everyone there next year at my actor training / slider seminar...


----------

